# Phragmipedium besseae new var. from Peru



## Peru (Apr 22, 2018)

New habitat besseae apparently.









image uploading


----------



## Peru (Apr 22, 2018)

More pics


----------



## Peru (Apr 22, 2018)

2 differnt plants


----------



## abax (Apr 22, 2018)

That peachy color on the first two photos is lovely. Were both varieties found inthe same region?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2018)

Yay besseae! Hay un variedad que Ecuagenera se venden como V. guarumales, me parece muy similar.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Peru (Apr 23, 2018)

abax said:


> That peachy color on the first two photos is lovely. Were both varieties found inthe same region?


Yes, same habitat


----------



## Peru (Apr 23, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae! Hay un variedad que Ecuagenera se venden como V. guarumales, me parece muy similar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Voy a ver Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2018)

OK.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks similar to the Ecuadorean strain of Phrag. besseae sold by Ecuagenera. Where was it collected or bred?


----------



## Hien (Apr 23, 2018)

Peru said:


> More pics



the leaves of this one remind me of dalessandroi


----------



## valenzino (Apr 24, 2018)

Hien said:


> the leaves of this one remind me of dalessandroi




agree,also the long ventral sepal,and the stem structure and also flower shape ....i'f i'll see this on a bench i'll for shure go for dalessandroi...


----------



## StreetVariety (Apr 24, 2018)

Looks like a Jersey to me.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 24, 2018)

Given a choice, I'd vote for Jersey as well.


----------



## StreetVariety (Apr 24, 2018)

Maybe it's a natural Jersey?


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 24, 2018)

That would be my guess.


----------

